# Fin Problem injury treatable ?



## robert_jun (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi I have just noticed a Problem with one of my Black skirt Tetras fins, I think its a fin injury created by the other black skirts. and is it treatable or is it a disease ?

I have taken these photos to help solve what the problem is.

any help would be greatly appreciated thanks ! 








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

its hard to really tell, can you describe the injury a bit?

to me it looks like one of my angels who has had this on one of her side fins for a long time now, never gets bigger or smaller and she is in great health otherwise.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow...not much to look at. Is that a problem?


----------



## robert_jun (Aug 19, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Wow...not much to look at. Is that a problem?


um yes cause it looks bigger then whats in the photo. the white lumps, and its new, hence i want to find out what it is.

and the black skirt is acting different since the injury/disease as in he hovers side ways sometimes and has become slightly shier.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Try going here to help identify. 
Gill Disorders


----------



## robert_jun (Aug 19, 2010)

actually it appears hes missing his pectoral fin :O see if i can get a better picture


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

I have one that has a snub nose like a bulldog, and it's gills are curled away from it's body a little. I had cottonmouth when it was young, and is healthy, but deformed. Long finned tetera's are tough fish. mine are a year old and the fins probably gail out at 3" or so. But you still might want to quaranteen it if it is acting funny and dose it for general fungus. :fish10:


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

looks some bacteria infection


----------

